# Happy Birthday Ruby



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 30, 2011)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Ruby (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## christiana (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you Ruby and may our Lord specially bless you in the coming year!


----------



## rookie (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy birthday!!! Praying you will have a Godly day!!!


----------



## baron (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Galatians220 (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Ruby (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The 30th is over here now but I will let you enjoy it a little longer. Best wishes to all for the coming year.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 30, 2011)

I didn't think about the time difference---hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Somerset (Dec 30, 2011)

Belated birthday greetings. Good to see your fast bowlers sorting out the Indians.


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 30, 2011)

Well *I* am still celebrating your birthday in a different dimension  What a joyful day, when God gave your family and friends such a wise, faithful, tender gift.

I pray you will know special blessings this coming year.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy belated, Ruby. Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------

